# bonsoir



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

je vient de m'offrir un imac g5 rev b 20 " a la fnac , superbe  et puis
je démarre un dvd ( un film ) et je trouve que l'écran n'est pas uniforme , plus clair en haut
a droite , bon je vais me coucher , en me disant que c'est rien il est beau mon imac
tout marche bien ! et  puis ce soir je trouve ce défaut  énorme  , enfin gênant , vous connaissez ce problème , de retroeclairage ! que faire  !!!!!    , c'est normale ,connue , je vient d'un imac g3 700
merci de votre éclairage , je flippe un peut .....


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> je vient de m'offrir un imac g5 rev b 20 " a la fnac , superbe  et puis
> je démarre un dvd ( un film ) et je trouve que l'écran n'est pas uniforme , plus clair en haut
> a droite , bon je vais me coucher , en me disant que c'est rien il est beau mon imac
> tout marche bien ! et  puis ce soir je trouve ce défaut  énorme  , enfin gênant , vous connaissez ce problème , de retroeclairage ! que faire  !!!!!    , c'est normale ,connue , je vient d'un imac g3 700
> merci de votre éclairage , je flippe un peut .....




Si tu constates ce défaut alors que tu es pile en face, il y a donc effectivement un problème, surtout que la dalle du 20 est plutôt de très bonne facture. Dans ce cas tu le ramènes, tu as 15 jours à la FNAC pour le faire, quelle qu'en soit la raison, tu demandes alors un remboursement ou un échange.


----------



## xanadu (4 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> ,.............................merci de votre éclairage .


 je crois que ce n'est pas vraiment le moment    
Ce n'est pas normal que le moniteur  d'un ordinateur en bon état présente "l'anomalie" que tu sites.
Si vraiment il n' y a pas d'éléments à proximité de ton écran qui puissent avoir cet effet là sur ce dernier, alors retour aux services après vente.


[EDIT]
JPTK plus rapide  au passage bonsoir


----------



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

merci de ta reponse super rapide , le truc c'est que en utilisation normal , mail , enfin les trucs de bases , je vois rien de genant , c'est juste pour les films ou les photos , non je dit ça !  tu te doute
j'ais commencer a le remplir de mes dossiers ,  applications , donc a ton avis j'efface tout et retour a la fnac , je leur dit pour l'écran ?
ça me fout les boules ,mais bon .....


----------



## xanadu (4 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> merci de ta reponse super rapide , le truc c'est que en utilisation normal , mail , enfin les trucs de bases , je vois rien de genant , c'est juste pour les films ou les photos , non je dit ça !  tu te doute
> j'ais commencer a le remplir de mes dossiers ,  applications , donc a ton avis j'efface tout et retour a la fnac , je leur dit pour l'écran ?
> ça me fout les boules ,mais bon .....


As-tu essayé de voir un peu le réglage en passant par les préférences Moniteurs ?
Il existe aussi des utilitaires pour vérifier l'état de l'écran.
En résumé si rien ne s'améliore alors procède comme cité ci-dessus (Retour au magasin)


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> merci de ta reponse super rapide , le truc c'est que en utilisation normal , mail , enfin les trucs de bases , je vois rien de genant , c'est juste pour les films ou les photos , non je dit ça !  tu te doute
> j'ais commencer a le remplir de mes dossiers ,  applications , donc a ton avis j'efface tout et retour a la fnac , je leur dit pour l'écran ?
> ça me fout les boules ,mais bon .....




Difficile de se rendre compte sans le constater soit même, mais bon, avec la dalle du 20, même quelqu'un d'exigeant n'aurait pas à se plaindre à mon avis.

T'as pas un APN pour nous shooter ça ?


Oui sinon tu effaces tout ou pas, peu importe, et tu le ramènes, ça arrive, ça aurait pu être plus galère


----------



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

ben oui ! avant d'écrire ici j'ai fait un tour dans les prefs  mais a part la définition et l' étalonnage
couleur ,  rien,  j'ai bien essayer de le reètalonner  , rien 
c'est quoi les trucs d'écran de test d' ecran don tu me parle !
en fait je flipe j'ai peur qui me refile un irasoir , ou autre chose tu voit !
mais demain je le vide je croit ,et hop fnac , ça ma fait ch...  c'est dingue


----------



## xanadu (4 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> mais demain je le vide je croit ,et hop fnac , ça ma fait ch...  c'est dingue


Je crois que c'est le mieux à faire. Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant


----------



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

merci je vous tiens au courant
voila une photo tres tres vite faite


----------



## xanadu (4 Juillet 2005)

L'endroit où tu as pu constaté le défaut se trouve au même niveau que le  lecteur.....c'est étrange  Celà peut provenir du lecture de CD ou DVD peut être


----------



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

comme tu dit etrange , bon je vais me coucher , et demain  fnac , elle est pas terrible ma photo
mais c'est genant non , ,???
fnac pas fnac , si fnac


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> comme tu dit etrange , bon je vais me coucher , et demain  fnac , elle est pas terrible ma photo
> mais c'est genant non , ,???
> fnac pas fnac , si fnac




On se rend pas bien compte mais en tout cas ça se voit et c'est pas normal donc retour à l'envoyeur, y a pas à chipoter, c'est probablement une lampe défectueuse.


----------



## xanadu (4 Juillet 2005)

Vue l'endroit du défaut je dirais que :
 La tête de lecture/écriture dite "inductive", (c'est-à-dire qu'elle est capable de générer un champ magnétique, et le champ magnétique a de l'influence sur l'écran ) présente un défaut.
Pense maintenant  à dormir et d'ici demain tu verras ca va s'arranger; se sont des choses qui arrivent encore malheuresement


----------



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

retour de la fnac pour la 3eme fois de la journée trois autre imac tous pire question dalle , et le ponpon 
c'est que le 3eme fessait un boucan d'enfer , vendeur a l'ouest , pas vraiment concerner , trouvant
les acheteurs de mac tatillon ............ moi dépiter remboursement effectuer et maintenant plus de beau
imac g5 20 sur mon bureau , je cherche un revendeur fiable et sympa , je rêve un peut  , suis sur que ça existe,
très déçu par cette fnac ( banlieue ouest de paris , dans un centre commercial , très connu )
que penser de l'imac G5 !!!??? ou de la fnac 
des conseils !
frederic.


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> retour de la fnac pour la 3eme fois de la journée trois autre imac tous pire question dalle , et le ponpon
> c'est que le 3eme fessait un boucan d'enfer , vendeur a l'ouest , pas vraiment concerner , trouvant
> les acheteurs de mac tatillon ............ moi dépiter remboursement effectuer et maintenant plus de beau
> imac g5 20 sur mon bureau , je cherche un revendeur fiable et sympa , je rêve un peut  , suis sur que ça existe,
> ...




Et ouai, mais bon pas vraiment de surprises, les centres commerciaux ça vaut rien, les FNAC guère plus. Si tu veux un peu de contact, une oreille un peu plus attentive, de vrais conseils, va chez un ptit revendeur, y a que ça de vrai, et il en existe c'est sûr, t'es à Paris quand même ! 

Après, moi l'imac G5 m'a pas encore pleinement convaincu, pour x raisons, dont la principale est la surchauffe, apparemment c'est pas le cas pour tous, malgré tout je suis sceptique, et pour en avoir essayé longuement un, 1,6 ghz avec 512 mo de ram, je suis resté complètement sur ma faim. Idem pour le look, j'aime pas trop.

Après c'est qu'un avis, je l'ai tout de même conseillé récemment au père d'une copine, surtout le 20, ça reste tout de même le mac le mieux équipé et plus compétitif, surtout dans sa dernière version.

Trouve toi un ptit revendeur, c'est mon seul véritable conseil


----------



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

ta pas tor , les goûts les couleurs , c'est vrais il ne m'avais pas convaincu et puis j'ai besoin d'une machine ,
trop cher les tours avec un 23 ", trop petit les portables , sauf le 17 il est top ,mais vieillissant a mon goût
bref , je laisse passer 2 jours je me trouve un revendeur qui aime les mac , et j'espère que j'aurais plus de bol
Frédéric.


----------



## ericroc (4 Juillet 2005)

a mon avis tu devrais aller dans un apple store, il y en a plein a Paris, et la plupart sont plutot compétents. La au moins tu auras les conseils d'un  professionnel du mac, et tu pourra vraiment te faire une idée.

Je ne veux pas faire de pub, mais tu as toutes les coordonées sur le site d'apple.

moi qui ai le 17 pouces, je trouve que l'écran est de très bonne qualité.

voila a plus et bon courage


----------



## bedoin (4 Juillet 2005)

de toute façon à la fnac de Parly 2, ils sont naze, j'en vien et je me suis limite fait virer parceque j'essayais le pm g5... en gros ils sont en expo mais on peut pas essayer... quelle bande de C*+/%!!!!!!


----------



## tanos (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir tous le monde
petit message à Frederic paris et bedoin,je bosse à la FNAC de P2 tout les week-end mais je suis aux disques,si vous avez des petits souçis passez me voir ,en voyant un collegue les choses se passeront peut etre mieux avec ceux de l'informatique  ...


----------



## frederic paris (4 Juillet 2005)

merci tanos , pour ta contribution , je n'est rien contre les gens de le fnac particulièrement
a la fnac des ternes j'ai vu des gens sympa pro , a la fnac micro aussi ,
c'est la direction , et la direction de voire les choses que je trouve nul , il ni a pas si longtemps
la fnac était  un endroit très sympa , pour la photo , la musique , les livres ,et tout le reste ,
ma petite histoire est très anecdotique , le sentiment qui me reste est bizarre ,4 mac neuf
avec panne au déballage , ça me gène question confiance , et la je pense a Apple !!
mais je suis inconditionnelle de la marque , d'osx  , de l'esprit  , même si c'est un peut
neuneu , c'est comme ça , ça  me fait plaisir , ce soir je me demande encore quel 
machine est la plus cohérente pour moi, et ou trouver la the boutique 
frederic.


----------



## bedoin (5 Juillet 2005)

désolé d'avoir été si catégorique tanos, mais c'est vrai qu'on tombe parfois sur de mauvais vendeurs... la fnac n'est plus ce qu'elle était il y à encore quelques années, les prix ne sont plus vraiment compétitifs, les vendeurs de moins en moins renseignés, l'acceuil moins bon... enfin je généralise  encore, mais je ne suis pas le seul à le penser... Je passe néammoins pas mal de temps à la fnac p2 étant interessé par la musique, les livres, les nouvelles technologies, j'y trouve mon bonheur... voila, désolé d'avoir été dur, peut étre nous rencontrerons nous un de ces jours a la fnac, a bientot.
p.s: quel rayon disque?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2005)

Rien à voir avec le problème de frederic, mais il se trouve que mon iMac G4 vient justement de la FNAC de Parly 2 (acheté début 2004). J'ai été parfaitement satisfait en tous points des services de la FNAC (y-compris la livraison à domicile), comme d'habitude. Je suis par ailleurs un habitué de la FNAC des Ternes, et je fréquente de nombreux autres magasins FNAC. La FNAC digitale du boulevard Saint Germain est impeccable, pour l'informatique, par exemple. 
 Il m'est aussi arrivé de fréquenter des magasins FNAC, et spécialement la FNAC de Nancy, à une époque. 
 Et j'ai une carte FNAC. 
 Bref, je suis client de la FNAC depuis très longtemps, et je n'ai jamais rien à trouver à redire.
 Un manque de chance est malheureusement possible partout, mais cela reste rarissime à la FNAC.
 Enfin, ce n'est que mon opinion...


----------



## tanos (5 Juillet 2005)

je suis au rayon pop-rock et rock independant (demandez jonathan) mais je n'y travaille que le week-end.c'est la premiere fois que je parle de mon taf sur le forum et je voudrait juste dire que les personnes avec qui je bosse depuis plusieur années sont toutes passionnées par leur rayon (disque et dvd) et qu'echangez des opinions et des gouts avec des clients c'est toujours sympa et instructif .Mais je ne peux parler au noms des gars de l'informatiques,je ne les voient que trés peu et leur boulot de vendeurs est trés differents de notre boulot de conseillés.


----------



## frederic paris (5 Juillet 2005)

en fait , je pense que j'ai pas eu de bol fnac ou pas fnac ,
c'est la machine imac g5 qui est en cause , du coup j'ai pu confiance
je vais peut etre prendre un powerbook 15 " SD ,  a la fnac, ?!
merci a tous ,
toujour pret pour prendre un conseil ,
frederic


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> en fait , je pense que j'ai pas eu de bol fnac ou pas fnac ,
> c'est la machine imac g5 qui est en cause , du coup j'ai pu confiance
> je vais peut etre prendre un powerbook 15 " SD ,  a la fnac, ?!
> merci a tous ,
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai donc jamais eu le moindre problème dans un magasin FNAC, mais suite à ta mésaventure, peut-être pourrais-tu t'adresser directement au magasin* FNAC Digitale, boulevard Saint Germain*? Ils sont spécialisés dans les supports numériques, et particulièrement en informatique.  
Ce n'est bien entendu qu'un simple conseil.


----------



## frederic paris (5 Juillet 2005)

premiere fois aussi que j'ai un probleme avec la fnac !
la fnac micro est tres bien , espace mac , tres cool  mais loin pour moi enfin loin
pas tout pres , et les boutiques qui font de la pub dans
les canars de mac , genre clg ,ect......  c'est bon ça
frederic


----------



## frederic paris (5 Juillet 2005)

fnac digital ,pas fnac micro
merci


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Juillet 2005)

bof franchement moi la FNURF, j'evite... Toujours en manque d'effectif, vendeurs peu ou pas du tout renseigne et longs moments d'attente... En meme temps, en France ca à l'air deja plus pro (rien que pour recuperer les ordis achetés, etc...). En tout cas c'est fini pour moi la FNAC en suisse ...


----------



## frederic paris (12 Juillet 2005)

samedi retour a la fnac , un samedi avec ma copine ..... ,un monde fout peut de gens autour des mac
mais des bon , souriant sympa , conparer aux clients agglutiner paumer devant les pc portable , avec comme questions " il est bien celui la " oui madame il est d'un bon rapport ....................................................... surement d'allieur
tout les vendeurs micro au courant de mon histoire !!! , ha bon ! bref 
mais samedi oblige le responsable etait la , et la moi je perd pas le nord ,
je vais le voir ,je luis explique mon histoire , calme mais un peut chaud  je lui dit que je vais acheter ailleur
,et qu'il devrais eventuellement  faire des efforts avec son équipe pour ne pas perdre des ventes
et satisfaire le client , il me propose alors de choisir le mac "l'imac 20 "  et je suis reparti avec
le mac , et un petit prix , je vous ecrit avec , il y avais sur place , a la fnac , un jeune demonstrateur apple ,qui a fait
le maximun pour arondir les choses , ça a marcher ! ce que je veut dire , c'est que tout macuseur
que je suis ,tres attacher a la marque , a l' OS , a l'esprit , je me suis rendu compte betement
que fnac pas fnac , pour eux c'est des machines ,du fric ,point barre ,allord que pour moi c'est
un peut plus ,comprendras qui pourras , 
efectivement la dalle est meilleur mais pas totalement top , le bruit , ventilateurs tres doux avec
un leger sifflement dans les aigu , un peut genant mais tres suportable , c'est ça un irasoir????
tres belle machine tres tres confortable , on veras par la suite , je ne l'est pas configurer completement
je prend mon temps ,je cherche 512 de ram compatible de qualiter , a bientot 
merci a tous
apple care je devrais prendre ??

frederic .


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2005)

frederic paris a dit:
			
		

> samedi retour a la fnac , un samedi avec ma copine ..... ,un monde fout peut de gens autour des mac
> mais des bon , souriant sympa , conparer aux clients agglutiner paumer devant les pc portable , avec comme questions " il est bien celui la " oui madame il est d'un bon rapport ....................................................... surement d'allieur
> tout les vendeurs micro au courant de mon histoire !!! , ha bon ! bref
> mais samedi oblige le responsable etait la , et la moi je perd pas le nord ,
> ...




 Personnellement, j'ai souscrit à l'Apple Care pour une extension de garantie maximale, soit pour trois ans en tout. (Pour un iMac G4 20", acheté début 2004). Je me sens ainsi parfaitement tranquille. 
Quant à l'ajout de mémoire ram, je me suis rendu pour l'occasion à la FNAC Digitale, où j'ai acheté une barrette de 1Go. Je crois que c'est la seule FNAC parisienne où l'on trouve des barrettes de 1 Go. Facile à installer sur mon ordinateur, même pour moi qui suis pourtant nul en hardware, et piètre bricoleur en général. :rateau: Sur l'iMac G5, je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe...
 Et entre 256 Mo (configuration d'origine en ram sur mon iMac G4) et 1,25 Go de ram, c'est le jour et la nuit.  Pour Panther, et surtout pour Tiger (plus gourmand en ram).


----------

